# 2 liter bottle storage ques???



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How do you get the things dried out????? 2 days open end up and I still had water droplets inside a bottle. Hair dryer is no good, bottle melted and warped, water still inside. So frustrating! I would like to use the 2 liter bottles but I just can't get them dry inside.

Any tips would be most appreciated. TIA


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I usually have to wait about a week unless I place the container by the woodstove.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

I put mine in a sunny windowsill so they heat up inside a little bit. Takes a few days minimum.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

Wash them out good before trying to dry them. If any cola is left it turns syrupy and will never dry.


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy peasy -- Rinse well, put upside down in dish drainer, wait a day and quite dry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks all, especially the part about the soda still being in it. Might be what happened. I left one in the dish drainer upside down for 2 days and it still had that drop which did seem kind of funny. 

Ok, wash better and be more patient. I think putting a piece of cloth over the top held in place with a rubber band will help keep dust out but let moisture escape. Maybe then I could set them outside in the sun to speed drying. 

That's what I love about this place, lots of suggestions and helpful tips if you run into problems. You guys and gals are the greatest!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You have to turn them upside down to drain complete out. They you turn them right side up in a warm place for the last little moisture to evaporate out.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

what are you storing in the 2 liters? If I might ask?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

What if you put a little rice or some other dry substance in the bottle, shook it around, and emptied it out?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to use them for flour and rolled oats. Maybe rice but I don't buy rice often. I might use them for buckwheat if my crop produces well. I'll use 5 gallon buckets if it produces very well.

ETA; popcorn kernels can go in them too.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm saving mine for beans. We're not big bean eaters, but they're easy to grow, and in 2 liters, easy to store. I'm planning lots of varieties to see what grows well here, and 2lliters can keep them all separate cheaply.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Can mice chew through those if you put dry ingredients in them? I've never stored anything but water in them, so I'm curious. I have seven dozen qt jars full of dry ingredients, and if they are safe in plastic pop bottles, I could use the jars to can more.


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

upside down(spout down) first, then right side up (spout up) (water vapor is lighter than dry air) Air tip gun on the compressor speeds thing up.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mice can chew through them pretty easily, if they can get hold of a good bite spot. Rats would have no problem.

Must not have washed the first one out well enough. The one I washed yesterday appears dry and it just sat upside down in the dish drainer for about 18 hours. I set it right side up on the counter to finish drying.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My dh drinks only 1 kind of Orange Juice-Simply Orange. The containers are great, nice wide mouth, the double size has a handle which came in real handy when tieing a piece of twine onto the spout for tapping the maple trees. He also takes fresh milk to work in these containers,unbreakable.edit to add: I made the spouts out of copper,drilled a small hole on the top and put in a nail, the nail prevents the twine from slideing off. Works great.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> Can mice chew through those if you put dry ingredients in them? I've never stored anything but water in them, so I'm curious. I have seven dozen qt jars full of dry ingredients, and if they are safe in plastic pop bottles, I could use the jars to can more.


I wouldn't say that mice _can't_ get into them, but I've had dry ingredients stored in soda bottles for several years, in pantries which _definitely_ had mice, and I've not had any problems with the items in the bottles.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, I have not had mice chew through the 2 qt bottles. As always, I recommend juice bottles over 2l soda.
Larger mouth
stronger sides.

the 2 l soda are not strong enough to handle compression, because they are always under pressure with the carbonation. Juice bottles are much better & stronger.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

Like others - mine I wash out and just turn upside down for a few days.

Make sure sure wash out the cap just as well - many overlook that.

Check outt this article for some ideas on usage: http://modernsurvivalonline.com/guest-post-dry-food-storage-using-2-and-3-ltr-plastic-soda-bottles/

Thanks - 

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> You have to turn them upside down to drain complete out. They you turn them right side up in a warm place for the last little moisture to evaporate out.


This is how I do it, too.

I also use the 64 oz juice bottles rather than soda bottles (we don't drink sodas) for storing rice, sugar, beans, etc.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

you can also put the bottles in your dehydrator to dry if it's large enough(excalibur).


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

frank said:


> upside down(spout down) first, then right side up (spout up) (water vapor is lighter than dry air) Air tip gun on the compressor speeds thing up.


THIS worked for me. Drain well with spout down then set right side up to finish.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would never use plastic (any kind) for storage around here. Mice/rats can go right through them. I use Nestle Instant tea jars (glass with nice large screw-on lids).


----------

